# Budgie Enrichment....



## sophia_snail (Aug 28, 2010)

How can I make life more fun for my Budgies whilst they are in their cage?

They won't play with toys. They won't eat anything other than trill or the odd seed bell (which looks pretty much like trill!) They twitter away to each other constantly and look in the peak of health, but never do much!

Neither is tame as I took them both on as adults.

Oscar is about 5 years old, olive in colour and absolutely TINY!

Alice is about 3 years old, Lutino and pretty small for a budgie, but nowhere near as small as Oscar. I'm not 100% sure if she is female since male lutino's son't always get a blue cere.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

sophia_snail said:


> How can I make life more fun for my Budgies whilst they are in their cage?
> 
> They won't play with toys. They won't eat anything other than trill or the odd seed bell (which looks pretty much like trill!) They twitter away to each other constantly and look in the peak of health, but never do much!
> 
> ...


Mine are exactly the same. They won't do anything to keep them busy so I simply allow them as much time out as I can. But often I have to coax them out of the cage and they normally only spend half an hour pooing on the curtains before going back to their cage - I often chase them around a little to make sure they get enough exercise (obviously without stressing them). They spend a lot of time cuddling which I think keeps them occupied.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Have you two guys considered making/buying a play stand for your Budgies, to occupy them when they are out of their cages? Im only thinking of your curtains Liam! :lol2:


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

You can only try different thing and see what they do. They might take to something, or might ignore it. 
My budgie when I was a kid LOVED his swing. And we had one of these things: 








Which he adored. We secured it so it wouldn't topple and he would climb the pole and chase the wooden birds as they wobbled down the pole. haha!


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Have you two guys considered making/buying a play stand for your Budgies, to occupy them when they are out of their cages? Im only thinking of your curtains Liam! :lol2:


They have a lovely, very :censor:ing expensive one. They don't like it unless there's millet on it, which they eat then fly back onto the curtain pole - to sh*t on the curtains.
I saw the female touch one of the toys once, with her beak - then ignored it since.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> They have a lovely, very :censor:ing expensive one. They don't like it unless there's millet on it, which they eat then fly back onto the curtain pole - to sh*t on the curtains.
> I saw the female touch one of the toys once, with her beak - then ignored it since.


Pfft, bloody snobby birds! :bash:

:lol2:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Pfft, bloody snobby birds! :bash:
> 
> :lol2:


I find it funny that they really do have a stiff upper lip, but it really concerns me that they don't get enough enrichment. I think they're more interested in each other though, they seem to have no curiosity whatsoever. It also annoys me that they won't try new foods - their treat block stayed with them for a month before they discovered how amazing it was.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> I find it funny that they really do have a stiff upper lip, but it really concerns me that they don't get enough enrichment. I think they're more interested in each other though, they seem to have no curiosity whatsoever. It also annoys me that they won't try new foods - their treat block stayed with them for a month before they discovered how amazing it was.


Have you ever thought about making them a small outdoor aviary to spend the warmer months in? They would probably be more curious with the outdoor world.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Have you ever thought about making them a small outdoor aviary to spend the warmer months in? They would probably be more curious with the outdoor world.


I have, but I think I'd miss them in the house. I don't think I could ever live without them flying over me and listening to their chatter all day. I also wouldn't want to bring them in over winter as I think I'd find it cruel taking them from a lovely aviary back into a cage. Maybe I'm being selfish?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> I have, but I think I'd miss them in the house. I don't think I could ever live without them flying over me and listening to their chatter all day. I also wouldn't want to bring them in over winter as I think I'd find it cruel taking them from a lovely aviary back into a cage. Maybe I'm being selfish?


No mate, if you'd miss their activity & noise, then I'd leave them as they are. They must be fine. If you think about it, pet Budgies have it made! They don't have to fly for hundreds of miles a day to find food & water, or evade falcons, or put up with scorching heat, etc. Cushy! :lol2:


----------

